# Maximum tire size for wheels



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

I was on the Performance site looking at wheels and clicked on sizing. I saw they had a chart that shows how wide a tire will fit on wheels. It seems that it's an awfully wide tire that will fit on a wheel.

A good guideline for maximum and minimum tire size is shown below.

Wheel width 16mm will fit tires between 18mm to 35mm

Wheel width 20mm will fit tires between 23mm to 44mm


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

I run 700x40 tires on CXP33, Cosmic Equipe and Ksyriums on the cross bike. Never an issue...


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

*Seat ok?*

Did you put the tires on or have you ever had a flat and put the tires? Any problem with seating?


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

lawrence said:


> Did you put the tires on or have you ever had a flat and put the tires? Any problem with seating?


Oh, I've flatted, but never had any issues with the tire seating properly.


----------



## The_Boy (Oct 25, 2005)

I've got 2.2's on my open pros.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Size match?*



The_Boy said:


> I've got 2.2's on my open pros.


2.2 sounds like a mountain bike tire size (559 rim diameter), not something that would fit on an OpenPro road rim (622 rim diameter). Please explain.


----------



## aussiebullet (Sep 26, 2005)

Kerry Irons said:


> 2.2 sounds like a mountain bike tire size (559 rim diameter), not something that would fit on an OpenPro road rim (622 rim diameter). Please explain.


Proly a 29er MTB tyre very common these days alot of folks using them on their monster cross bikes 2.2 up front gives awsome traction on fast twisty desents, also allows for lower tire pressure helping to hook up on loose gravel.


----------



## The_Boy (Oct 25, 2005)

aussiebullet said:


> Proly a 29er MTB tyre very common these days alot of folks using them on their monster cross bikes 2.2 up front gives awsome traction on fast twisty desents, also allows for lower tire pressure helping to hook up on loose gravel.



Correct, they are on my monstercross.


----------



## jiggs (Sep 17, 2002)

*what tubes are you using with those? Have you ever*



The_Boy said:


> I've got 2.2's on my open pros.


tried tubeless with stans with a road rim and fat tire?


----------



## fasteddy (Sep 22, 2005)

A 29 will fit on a 700 rim?


----------



## The_Boy (Oct 25, 2005)

Haven't tried tubeless with these rims, yet. My tubeless with Stan's rims (on my other bikes) have worked great. 

And to the other poster, yes a 29" tire fits 700c rims. A "29er" rim is the same diameter as a 700c rim, the widths tend to be wider though.


----------



## Puchnuts (Oct 9, 2008)

Here is Sheldon Brown on the subject:

http://sheldonbrown.com/tire-sizing.html


----------



## Val_Garou (Apr 30, 2002)

fasteddy said:


> A 29 will fit on a 700 rim?


A 29 _is_ a 700.


----------

